# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Χρονοδιακόπτης

## nikjohn

Έχει κανείς κάνένα σχέδιο χρονοδιακόπτη ο οποίος να ανάβει κάθε 5 λεπτά και να μένει ανοικτός 1 λεπτό? Αν υπάρχει κατι που να μπορούμε να ρυθμίσουμε τους χρόνους αυτόυς δεν έχω πρόβλημα

----------


## electron

Kάτι τέτοιο μπορείς να το υλοποιήσεις με το ic 555.Κατέβασε τα datasheets αυτά θα σε βοηθήσουν να κατανοήσεις τη λειτουργία του και να δεις διάφορες βασικές εφαρμογές.Αν τώρα οδηγίσεις την έξοδο του 555 σε ένα ρελέ τότε μπορείς να έχεις τον έλεγχο μιας συσκευής 220v.Αυτά για να σε βάλω σε σκέψεις  [img]images/smiles/icon_smile.gif[/img]

----------


## nikjohn

Έχω το 555 θέλω όμως αναλυτικότερες οδηγίες για την κατασκευή. Μόνο που τη θέλω για συσκευή 12V και συγκεκριμένα για ανεμιστήρα PC

[ 07. Μαίου 2004, 06:46: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: nikjohn ]

----------


## electron

Κάποιο συγκεριμένο κύκλωμα δεν έχω να σου δώσω όμως θεωρητικά αν οδηγίσεις την έξοδο του 555 στη βάση ενώς τρανζίστορ που δουλεύει σε κύκλωμα διακόπτη θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις έλεγχο στο ανεμιστηράκι.

----------


## gsmaster

κατέβασε απο τα downloads το  555 timer και στο Astable βάλε τους χρόνους που θές.  [img]images/smiles/icon_wink.gif[/img]

----------


## nikjohn

To πρόγραμμα του προλαλήσαντα gsmaster έχει κάποιο   [img]images/smiles/converted/merror.gif[/img]   γιατί δεν εντοπίζει ένα DLL. Περιμένω   [img]images/smiles/converted/help.gif[/img]

----------


## nikjohn

Είναι το VB40032.DLL   [img]images/smiles/converted/ok.gif[/img]

----------


## gRooV

Για δοκίμασε με  αυτό και πες αν δουλεύει!

----------


## gsmaster

Α ναι θυμάμαι, ένας φίλος μου είχε αντιμετωπίσει το ίδιο πρόβλημα.  [img]images/smiles/converted/head.gif[/img]  

Θύμισέ μου το όνομα του .dll που ζητάει να το ανεβάσουμε μαζί με το πρόγραμμα.  [img]images/smiles/converted/ok.gif[/img]  


ΥΓ. Υπάρχει μια μεγάλη πιθανότητα να το βρείς και στο ίντερνετ, όπως και να 'χει πές μας πιο είναι.  [img]images/smiles/icon_smile.gif[/img]

----------


## nikjohn

Το πρόγραμμα παίζει κανόνι.  [img]images/smiles/converted/ok.gif[/img]  

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια  [img]images/smiles/icon_smile.gif[/img]

----------


## BABIS LOYKAS

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ 555,ΕΝΑ DELAY ON ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ,ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΝΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ Η ΕΞΟΔΟΣ ΤΟΥ 555 ΛΙΓΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΣΚΑΝΔΑΛΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ

----------


## nestoras

Μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις με 2 ολοκληρωμένα 555 (ή ένα 556) ώστε να είναι πλήρως ρυθμιζόμενοι και με ακρίβεια οι χρόνοι που θέλεις.
Το πρώτο Monostable θα ενεργοποιεί την είσοδο του δεύτερου μέσω ενός npn τρανζίστορ.
Δες εδώ για βοήθεια:

http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/LM555.html#2

----------

